# Fog lamps on a B12?



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

My next mod I'm working on is installing B13 fog lamps on my B12. I'm almost done with the interior install, and am working on the wiring that's under the hood. Has anyone here installed those factory fogs or any aftermarket fogs on their B12? Let me know, I'm interested in what you guys did (then I'll figure out that strange stalling out problem).


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

go to the dealer and look up foglight wiring for an older pathfinder. copy the pages of the wiring schematic and u r done. simply use it as a guide, and i think u will be alright


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

well, so far, I have installed a switch, routed power from the drivers side Head Lamp, part of it goes thru a NO relay, the other goes thru a 10 amp fuse, thru the relay, down the side of the car, right alongside the chassis harness. The hardest part was fabricating the brackets to hold the fog lamps in place (the B13 fog light brackets hold the lamp too far back, hitting the scoop on the bumper). The lamps are installed, and grounded in parallel to the chassis. 
Its kinda cool with the realy setup, so that way, the fogs can turn on only when the head lamps are on. Pics to come in the future. Wiring diagram as well, if I can find it.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I would have ran the main hot from the battery thru a fuse and to the relay and only used the headlight circuit for the switch power wire, you may over load your head light circuit and cause early switch death but cool mod.

I have always just tapped off the radio circuit for my switch wire that way the wife cannot leave them on and I can run them all day and piss off ppl.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

*ghetto or ghetto fab?*


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i'll go with *fab*


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I would say clean how is the wiring they look good and they are not ricer blue :thumbup:


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I like it! Looks good. There is nothing ghetto about upgrading a Nissan with Nissan parts from another model. I've got B14 wheels, a KN13 steering wheel, and B13 engine and struts in my B12. 

Did you get your B13 foglights used, new, how much?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I likey. But im stuck with my wally world fog lights. Got any more pics?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

No, I got a used pair, then shopped around, and ended up buying a pair of Nissan Pathfinder foglamps. The bodies are exactly the same, just that the ebay ones are cheaper (both cost and construction - regard to china). Ebay Pathfinder foglamps were like $10 each plus $4 shipping vs. factory SER fogs @ ~$120 new from dealer.

Then I fabricated my own brackets that fit right on the bumper in front of the small scoop (the SER brackets come close, but don't fit the bolt pattern, and if they did, would hit the scoop).

Pics to come when I can dig them up. BTW, I need to practice my welding, so I'm making a pair or two extra fog lamp brackets. Let me know if anyone else is interested in adding SER fogs to their B12


----------



## jp_malupet (Jan 11, 2004)

check this out bro. just mounted the fog lamps, but the OEM front bumpers for the wagon and sedan are different.

http://www.cardomain.com/my/edit_page?page_id=2061932


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

jp_malupet said:


> check this out bro. just mounted the fog lamps, but the OEM front bumpers for the wagon and sedan are different.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/my/edit_page?page_id=2061932


Does the link work??


----------

